# Headed to Bangkok to take a look around this January need informaiton Mobile Hotspots



## six (Nov 11, 2013)

Im headed to Bangkok this next year to scout it out. I'm wondering if anyone could help me out with some information about mobile hotspots in Thailand. Im trying to factor this cost in to my initial expenses for the trip and have some of idea of what im going to do before I get there.

An example of this on US soil is:

Google this as I can not post an URL yet Hotspot - Explore Mobile Hotspots - Verizon Wireless

Things im looking to find out about is:

Carriers 
Cost per a month or pay as you go.
Own the device or have to rent it. 
Only work in BKK or all over Thailand

Thanks

6


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Thai Mobile internet:

Cost per month for unlimited internet is 700-900 Baht. Usually it comes with free WiFi access at hotspots nationwide. I don't know if the WiFi is any good as I only use WiFi at home. 

Carriers:

Truemove, DTAC, AIS, etc

You can use the service by:

- going into a carrier's phone shop and get a contract. Usually the SIM is free. Don't say that it is for a smart phone as tarrifs cost more. At the end, you need to officially cancel the contract with your network in one of their branches. Most people don't get the timing right when cancelling, they usually end up paying a few hundred Bath extra to close the account. AIS also charges extra to re-activate your SIM if you pay the monthly bills late. Truemove does not do that. I don't know about the other network providers though.

- buying a pre-pay SIM (50-100 Baht); the sim comes with a manual leaflet. Register the SIM on the handset, look on your carrier's website and choose the internet promotion you want, top-up with sufficient credits, and activate the promotion via your handset. When the packet is expiring, you simply top-up again. When you no longer need the internet or the SIM, just throw it away. Although I find that SOME Truemove SIM's can be re-activate after several inactive months by simply switching them on and add credits. I don't normally throw old pre-pay SIM's away. I have just reactivated a SIM after 22 inactive months successfully.

You can get most SIM's and top-up cards or slips at 7-11 stores and some supermarkets, apart from the usual phone stores.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

TYPO: 
Packet = package

English is not my first language as you can see.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Newforestcat:

Good and valuable information you provided. Keep contributing. 

Your English is excellent, hard to believe you are not a native speaker.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

stednick said:


> Newforestcat:
> 
> Good and valuable information you provided. Keep contributing.
> 
> Your English is excellent, hard to believe you are not a native speaker.


Hi

Thankyou so much. It is very kind of you to say so. Your encouragement has made my day!

Take care.

Dani

Ps. Forgot to say though that for tourists, it might not be possible to get a phone contract in Thailand. So buying a pre-pay SIM may be the only way.


----------

